

Ask HN: do advertisers pay for impressions if I'm using adblock? - lmg643

I use adblock plus, so I almost never see online ads. The only website I&#x27;ve found smart enough to address this is hulu. What about all the others? Do they charge for impressions even if I can&#x27;t see an ad?
======
zachlatta
Yup. The ads are removed on your client, not on their server, so advertisers
end up paying for impressions that you never see (if they're paying for
impressions).

~~~
dirkk0
How do you know? Usually Ad-blockers replace the ads, so the server doesn't
deliver the ads.

~~~
zachlatta
What do you mean? To my understanding, the ads are removed from the HTML
before/during rendering. Unless that ads are on an external server and a
request hasn't been made before the ad is removed from the page, a request
should be registered and an ad subsequently served.

~~~
dirkk0
yes the ads are removed _before_ rendering, and the ad is never delivered.

